# Solved: Survey Monkey



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

More and more organizations are using Survey Monkey to gather information. When I click the URL and go to the survey form, I can't figure out how to enter my replies!!! Usually there are several choices (without a box or other place to click) and then MAYBE a larger box where you can type in *other* responses. That is the only place I can type anything at all! I went to Survey Monkey's home page and found no help at all for my problem. None of the groups using Survey Monkey seem to understand my problem, as each individual I've spoken with has been able to use it quite easily. I'm not stupid, but I'm stumped! Any suggestions?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm not sure if I quite understand your problem. Maybe all the web page components are not loading properly due to some security limitations such as disabled scripting??? Try reloading the page after disabling your firewall and/or anti-virus temporarily to see if it has an effect. I would also recommend trying a different browser such as Firefox if you haven't done so already.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I really don't want another browser, since I must use IE for MS downloads, but I'll try your other suggestions and report back. Thanks, Rollin.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

OK, I turned off McAfee's virus checker and fire wall, and then checked my IE7 security setting, which is Medium. Tried Survey Monkey again -- same result. I can't get it to accept anything I try, except typing in the special boxes. Other people are successful using IE, so I don't think that's the problem. Any more ideas I can try?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Can you take a screen shot to show us exactly what is happening? I am still having a hard time visualizing what the problem is.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I tried to copy a part that shows the normal questions that I can't answer and the *other* area where I can type replies. The *little hand* shows up when my cursor is anywhere in the question areas, but nothing happens when I left click or right click or double left or right click, other than to highlight the word I clicked (but it does nothing!!!). Help!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try resetting your IE settings back to the defaults or lowering the security level to see if that helps. You may also want to disable your IE add-ons under the TOOLS menu (one by one) to see if some add-on is causing the problem. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I listed Survey Monkey as a Trusted Site, removed my few add ons one at a time, closing IE and trying again after each change. Nada. I still can't fill out the survey form. Grrrr!


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Just got another survey. *sigh* Someone suggested that my Java script might not be properly loaded or out of date or whatever. I went to the Java Web site and downloaded the current version (which I already had installed) and tried again. Still no joy. Surely there must be some way to utilize the Survey Monkey form that I haven't tried! Any more ideas?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Just search the Survey Monkey site again, and found the following in FAQs: Why can I see the questions but there are no buttons visible to select an answer choice? THIS IS MY EXACT PROBLEM!!! I had already added their main URL to my Trusted Sites, and now I have typed all the subdomains in as well. Went back to the survey -- no joy. Still no boxes to click in to record my answer. Help!!!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you accessing the site from behind a router? If so, bypass the router completely and try to connect while hooked directly to the modem. 

I know you want to use IE as your browser but at some point you are going to have to try a different browser such as Mozilla so that we can try to narrow the problems down further. Are you able access and complete the surveys using a different browser? Are you able to access and complete the survey from a different PC on the same network? We need more details.

I assume you've deleted all your temp files and cookies? Your browser should also be configured to check for new versions of the stored pages on "every visit" to the page. See attached pic.





Regards,
Rollin


----------



## CzarLeafs (May 20, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with one of my users. Anybody have any other ideas?
thanks!


----------



## SurveyMonkey (May 20, 2008)

Hello All,

This is Colby from SurveyMonkey. I thought I would pass along some information to you guys if you are experiencing some issues with not seeing buttons visible next to answer choices.

Organizations may have tricky or strict network settings on your browsers. Because of this, you may need to get an IT person at your organization involved to see how your network has been set up.

If you open the survey and you see the questions and answer choices but the buttons are not visible next to them or you can't type in answer choices, then you may need to consider the following:

1.) Is your computer or network restricting access to certain sites?

If the user is behind a firewall that blocks access to all traffic except for certain domains and the network has granted access to www.surveymonkey.com, the administrators of that network will have to either allow all subdomains of surveymonkey.com or explicitly add:

surveymonkey.com
images.surveymonkey.com
styles.surveymonkey.com
scripts.surveymonkey.com
secure.surveymonkey.com
www.surveymonkey.com
smonkey.surveymonkey.com

In order for the site to function correctly.

2.) Also, take a look at what browser version you are using.

Try testing the survey through a different browser to see if the problem is browser-specific. You may want to try firefox (it's free!): 
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
If you are using Safari, upgrading to the most recent version may solve the problem:
http://www.apple.com/safari/

3.) One final step to try is clearing your cookies and cache and then access the survey again.

- In order to clear your cookies, please select the Tools option from your browser's menu bar. 
- Next select Internet Options. Clear our cookies located under the General tab in this prompt. 
- Finally close all of your open browsers. Open a fresh browser and try the survey again.

For additional browser types and clearing cookies: 
http://www.aboutcookies.org/Default.aspx?page=2

To clear your cache: 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/helpcenter/Answer.aspx?HelpID=342 


Are you accessing the survey while at work?

If clearing your cache does not solve the issue, it may be possible that your cached files are not stored on your local computer, but rather on a proxy server or other location. Please contact your IT department and ask them if this might be the case.


Hope this helps!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

The people at survey monkey may not like this, but try clicking on the Page button at the top of IE and go to View source. If you want to email me the code as a text file, I will go over it and see if I can find any errors that would cause the buttons to be disabled.
I will send you my email as a message.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I looked at the sample questions at Survey Monkey and they are written in Javascript. Do you have javascript enabled - or more specifically, are you running some security software that blocks javascript?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I do, but I always enable javascript for Survey Monkey, and I have it listed as a safe site. I also have the most current version of javascript. Meanwhile, I'll try to track down one of the surveys that didn't work for me and follow your suggestion in #14 above.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I noticed that in an earlier post you confused Java with Javascript. They aren't the same thing. 
Just curious, in IE under Tools, Internet Options, on the General tab, click on the accessibility button. Do you have any of those settings checked?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

None.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

OK, here are the latest developments. I downloaded/installed Firefox and Survey Monkey behaved exactly the same as before. My computer and my husband's are networked, and the same type machines. I downloaded Survey Monkey on his, and it looks entirely different than on mine! My page is sparce, white with black printing, and no buttons. His is in full COLOR, with buttons that WORK. We filled out the survey and submitted it without difficulty. I'm totally at a loss to figure out why mine won't do the same thing!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you having any color problems on any other webpages on your machine?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Not that I'm aware of, but Jack has a different color scheme on his than I do. Also, I have activated some of the vision improvements, like bigger print, and I don't get black backgrounds.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I sent you an email about the accessibility options - by checking the "Ignore colors specified on webpages" option you get a white page. But I am still not sure why you don't see the buttons.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thread reopened at request of thread starter.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Eureka! In fiddling around with a Google Calendar problem in my computer, I went into the display and accessibility settings. I had previously set for large type and clearest possible display. When I unchecked that choice, all at once I was seeing colors everywhere that never existed in my computer before (I set this choice when I bought the computer), and I now have BUTTONS to click on that really work! Not only for Survey Monkey, but for my Google Calendar as well. Thanks to everyone who tried to help me with this problem earlier.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow...you must really mean _*Senior*_ member!


----------

